# Timbered match front stage,now lacking in low end bass. Uh



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey every one,
been awhile since i'v posted here. Any who, i currently have JBL ES250p which sounded fantastic with hsu speakers. Recently i decided to timber match the whole front stage with pairs of JBL ES20 bookshelves / JBL ES25C center. Every thing sounds fine but one thing that concerns me is lacking in low end response to sub.

The JBL bookshelves has 5" woofers, the manual said to switch the sub crossover to 120 or 150 because of their size. The speakers are rated at 60-40hz center channel 80-40hz. I have my pioneer 1121-k x-over at 80hz and sub out put level -0.5db. and sub gain level at 10 o clock. Don't get me wrong these little jbl's sounds awesome, great mids and highs and some punch, but again very little low end. Now with the hsu research speakers they punch a lot of low end to the sub  Can anyone help me out here? I'd hate to return the JBL.

It's been a whole week since i had them. :hissyfit:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What are you asking for help with here? I'm not sure I understand what your questions is.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

oh never mind,
but thanks anyway. I decided to put hsu's back in line. What i was saying is that the jbl speakers were lacking in LFE. Mod delete thread thanks...


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

LFE is best left to a sub lddude:


----------

